# κατ' επάγγελμα



## oliver_twisted (Sep 10, 2011)

Βλέπω στο Νομικό Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό, εκδόσεις Σάκκουλα, στο λήμμα "Έγκλημα αθροιστικό", σελ. 340-341, ότι 

"_Ως κατ' επάγγελμα θεωρείται ότι δρα εκείνος που τελεί την πράξη με την πρόθεση να την επαναλάβει για να ποριστεί με τον τρόπο αυτό εισόδημα"_


Η φράση μου δεν αναφέρεται σε εγκληματική πράξη, αλλά σε πράξεις που απαγορεύει το Καταστατικό.

Απαγορεύεται στα μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου [...] *να ενεργούν κατ' επάγγελμα* πράξεις που [...]

Πώς μεταφράζεται αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2011)

Μα τι ελληνικά είναι αυτά; Καημένη Όλι!

Να ενεργούν ... πράξεις;;; Και κατ' επάγγελμα, όχι κατεπανάληψη ή εκ συστήματος; Μήπως εννοεί να μην ασκούν επάγγελμα που απαγορεύεται από το καταστατικό;

Τεσπα, εγώ μάλλον θα καταλάβαινα κατεπανάληψη, συστηματικά, οπότε θα χρησιμοποιούσα κάτι αντίστοιχο, π.χ. repetitiously.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 10, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δρ!

Ουσιαστικά ο περιορισμός αυτός αφορά πράξεις που μπορεί να επιφέρουν σύγκρουση συμφερόντων με την εταιρεία. Απαγορεύεται, δηλαδή, στα μέλη του Δ.Σ. να "διενεργούν πράξεις"- κατ' επανάληψη, όπως λες, αλλά και για τη δημιουργία κέρδους- που εμπίπτουν στο αντικείμενο της εταιρείας, για ίδιο λογαριασμό ή για λογαριασμό τρίτων, ή να γίνονται ομόρρυθμοι εταίροι (οπότε έχουν προσωπική απεριόριστη ευθύνη) σε άλλες εταιρείες. Το repetitiously μου κάνει μια χαρά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν καλύπτει και τον προσπορισμό.
Edit: Να βάζαμε repetitiously and for pecuniary gain?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2011)

Όχι (μόνο) pecuniary gain. Προς ίδιο όφελος (γενικότερα όπως λες). Ίσως repetitiously and for his own gain(s)?


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 10, 2011)

Ωραία! Μιλ μερσί, ντόκτορ! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

Μια δική μου πρόταση, χωρίς καθαρό μυαλό (αλλά όχι και βρόμικο...):

as a regular activity for personal gain


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 10, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Νίκελ!


----------



## cougr (Sep 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα σας,

η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πρόκειται για εσκεμμένη χρήση του όρου _κατ' επάγγελμα_ και θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως, 

_professionally/in a professional capacity/on a professional basis_

για παράδειγμα:-

_......to engage professionally..........(in such) acts or practices that........._


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 11, 2011)

cougr said:


> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πρόκειται για εσκεμμένη χρήση του όρου _κατ' επάγγελμα_ και θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως,
> 
> ...


 
Χμμ...Λες; Δεν αποκλείεται. Μ' αρέσει όταν κάνω την Πυθία...

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, αν από τη μία πλευρά έχουμε πράξη που γίνεται συχνά και με οικονομικό όφελος, και από την άλλη την άσκηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας, τότε πιστεύω ότι η λύση του Νίκελ βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση και καλύπτει και τις 2 περιπτώσεις, χάρη στο "activity". Νομίζω, δηλαδή.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Cougr!


----------



## pontios (Sep 12, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Βλέπω στο Νομικό Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό, εκδόσεις Σάκκουλα, στο λήμμα "Έγκλημα αθροιστικό", σελ. 340-341, ότι
> 
> "_Ως κατ' επάγγελμα θεωρείται ότι δρα εκείνος που τελεί την πράξη με την πρόθεση να την επαναλάβει για να ποριστεί με τον τρόπο αυτό εισόδημα"_
> 
> ...



'Ίσως πήρες την απόφαση κιόλας και δεν θέλω να σε μπερδέψω τώρα.
Βρήκα το ακόλουθο για τρεις ξέχωρες περιπτώσεις του αθροιστικού έγκλημα της αισχροκερδείας. 

Αισχροκέρδεια κατ' εξακολούθηση: λέγεται αυτή που επαναλαμβάνεται από τον ίδιο δράστη.
Αισχροκέρδεια κατ' επάγγελμα: λέγεται η διάπραξη με σκοπό, (του δράστη), τον πορισμό εισοδήματος.
Αισχροκέρδεια κατά συνήθεια: λέγεται η διάπραξη αυτής που εκ της επανάληψης κατέστη ροπή του δράστη. 

(Το απόσπασα από εδώ)
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αισχροκέρδεια

Ο ορισμός εδώ (για το κατ' επάγγελμα) δεν περιλαμβάνει την λέξη επανάληψη, δηλαδή (άμα επαληθευθεί) δεν έχει να κάνει με συχνή πράξη.
I'm not sure how valid the above generic definition is and how it relates to your particular instance (the constitutional code of conduct provision).. but perhaps if you investigate it further and it proves to be valid, you might not need to cover the two instances and take the middle ground (between nickel and cougr) ?


----------



## pontios (Sep 12, 2011)

Διόρθωμα δεύτερη γραμμή ,, του αθροιστικού εγκλήματος η των αθροιστικών εγκλημάτων ;

Sorry I've been trying to limit my mistakes where possible.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 12, 2011)

Ο αγγλόφωνος αναθεωρητής συμφωνεί με τον Cougr και με τον Πόντιο, και το έχει διορθώσει σε "carry out professionally [...] any action that [...]". Δείγμα λαμπρό του πώς καμιά φορά η υπερανάλυση κάνει κακό :blush: 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι! Καλή συνέχεια!

[Έdit: Πόντιε, μην αγχώνεσαι για τα όποια λάθη σου, μια παρέα είμαστε. Έχεις εξάλλου βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ στην έκφρασή σου]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Ποινική δίωξη στον Π. Σαξώνη για τη «μαύρη τρύπα» Θεσσαλονίκης

Η δίωξη αφορά στη νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από εγκληματικές δραστηριότητες κατ’ επάγγελμα.

Ποινική δίωξη για νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από εγκληματικές δραστηριότητες κατ’ επάγγελμα, ασκήθηκε από την Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης, σε βάρος του φερόμενου ως πρωταγωνιστή της «μαύρης τρύπας», ύψους 51, 4 εκατ. ευρώ που αποκαλύφθηκε στα ταμεία του δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης, Παναγιώτη Σαξώνη.

(Από την Καθημερινή, εδώ).

Η απορία μου: Μεταφράζεται και εδώ το «κατ' επάγγελμα» με το _professionally_; Ας πούμε, από τις ερμηνείες που δίνει το ODE:

*professional*
_adjective_
1 relating to or belonging to a profession:
_young professional people_
worthy of or appropriate to a professional person; competent, skilful, or assured:
_his professional expertise
their music is both memorable and professional_​2 *engaged in a specified activity as one’s main paid occupation rather than as an amateur:*
_a professional boxer_
_informal, derogatory_ habitually making a feature of a particular activity or attribute:
_a professional gloom-monger_​
_noun_
*a person engaged or qualified in a profession:*
_professionals such as lawyers and surveyors_
*a person engaged in a specified activity, especially a sport, as a main paid occupation rather than as a pastime:*
_his first season as a professional_
*a person competent or skilled in a particular activity:*
_she was a real professional on stage_​
Εννοώ ότι σε όλες τις ερμηνείες, η έννοια _profession_ αποπνέει αξιοπρέπεια, ποιότητα στην απασχόληση και ακόμη και στο μοναδικό παράδειγμα χρήσης ως derogatory δεν φτάνει στον κυνισμό του δικού μας _κατ' επάγγελμα_. Οπότε, μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να βρούμε τεκμηρίωση που να επιβεβαιώνει την αντίστοιχη χρήση στα αγγλικά;

Εκτός αν δεχτούμε ότι καλύπτεται από την ερμηνεία _a person competent or skilled in a particular activity_ σε συνδυασμό με την _engaged in a specified activity as one’s main paid occupation rather than as an amateur_ και μπόλικο βρετανικό φλέγμα...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2011)

Τώρα το είδα αυτό το νήμα :) 
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ και τον δόκτορα. Σε απόφαση του Αρείου Πάγου που περιέχεται εδώ, βρίσκουμε τον παρακάτω ορισμό:

Κατά το άρθρον 13 εδ. στ΄ ΠΚ, *κατ΄επάγγελμα τέλεσις του εγκλήματος συντρέχει, όταν εκ της επανειλημμέ­νης τελέσεως της πράξεως, ή εκ της υποδομής που έχει διαμορφώσει ο δράστης με πρόθε­σιν επανειλημμένης τελέσεως της πράξεως, προκύπτη σκοπός αυτού προς πορισμόν εισο­δήματος*, ενώ κατά συνήθειαν τέλεσις του εγκλήματος συντρέχει, όταν εκ της επανειλημμέ­νης τελέσεως της πράξεως προκύπτη σταθερά ροπή του δράστου προς διάπραξιν του συ­γκεκριμένου εγκλήματος ως στοιχείον της προσωπικότητος του δράστου. Επανειλημμένη τέλεσις του εγκλήματος συντρέχει και επί διαπράξεως του εγκλήματος κατ΄εξακολούθησιν, αφού πρόκειται δια μορφήν πραγματικής ομοειδούς συρροή.​
Επομένως:

Η πράξη πρέπει να είναι επανειλημμένη
Ο σκοπός του εγκλήματος πρέπει να είναι το κέρδος για το δράστη

Επιπλέον, ο Ποινικός Κώδικας αναφέρει _κατ' επάγγελμα διευκόλυνση ασέλγειας, κατ' επάγγελμα προαγωγή στην πορνεία, κατ' επάγγελμα ληστείες_ κτλ., δηλαδή μιλάει για παράνομες πράξεις που έχουν ως στόχο τον προσπορισμό εισοδήματος για το δράστη τους. Επομένως, δεν είναι δόκιμο να γράψουμε στα αγγλικά professional molestation, professional panderer, professional robbery. Και προτού μου πείτε ότι το κείμενο της Όλι είναι διαφορετικό, θα σας προλάβω, λέγοντάς σας ότι αναφέρεται στο ίδιο είδος πράξης, και δεν μπορούμε να το μεταφράσουμε διαφορετικά, όπως δεν θα μεταφράζαμε διαφορετικά αν έγραφε _καθ' έξη_, ή _κατά συνήθεια_.

Επομένως, προσωπικά θα έγραφα κάτι τέτοιο:

The members of the Board of Directors shall not engage in acts aimed at securing personal gain [...]​


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Naagu (Chiranjeevi) is a small time criminal by profession.
With at least eighteen offences to his name, forty-seven year old Sydney Collins may be described as a criminal by profession. 
This character in a novel by Victor Hugo was not a thief by profession. 
The modern face of a professional gangster is like that of the CEO of a multi-national business...

Μερικά από πάμπολλα ευρήματα (για τα του δόκτορα).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2011)

Ευρήματα από νομικές πηγές, π.χ. καταστατικά, νόμους, αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων, ή από εφημερίδες; Γιατί κι εδώ λένε, π.χ., οι εφημερίδες, _έγκλημα_, όμως άλλο σημαίνει _έγκλημα_ για τους νομικούς, και άλλο για τους δημοσιογράφους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Τα ευρήματά σου, Νίκελ, είναι από αυτό που λέμε στην καθημερινή γλώσσα «επάγγελμα: δολοφόνος/κλέφτης/μαστροπός κλπ.» (έχει και με pimp, και με molester, και άλλα ανάλογα, υποθέτω). Αυτό που επίσης υποθέτω είναι ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός δεν ισχύει σε νομικό περιβάλλον, επειδή αυτά δεν είναι νόμιμα επαγγέλματα. Με άλλα λόγια, καταλαβαίνω ότι γλωσσικά αυτό το νομικό «κατ' επάγγελμα» αντιστοιχεί σε «αντί για επάγγελμα, ως οιονεί επάγγελμα» --αλλά όχι «επάγγελμα».


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

> Εννοώ ότι σε όλες τις ερμηνείες, η έννοια profession αποπνέει αξιοπρέπεια, ποιότητα στην απασχόληση και ακόμη και στο μοναδικό παράδειγμα χρήσης ως derogatory δεν φτάνει στον κυνισμό του δικού μας κατ' επάγγελμα.



Μη βαράτε. Είναι φανερό ότι έδωσα παραδείγματα που δείχνουν ότι το _professional_ χρησιμοποιείται μια χαρά στην καθημερινή γλώσσα για να περιγράψει κατ' επάγγελμα ψεύτες, δολοφόνους κ.λπ. Ως προς τη νομική διατύπωση δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα πρόοδο από την αρχική μου πρόταση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2011)

Η πρόταση της Ολ είναι ουσιαστικά η ρήτρα περί απαγόρευσης ανταγωνισμού που περιέχεται συνήθως σε καταστατικά ΑΕ, δηλαδή η παλιότερη μορφή του άρθρου 23 του νόμου 2190/1920.

Η παλιά (αν και λίγο παλιότερη απ' ό,τι θα ήθελα ):
Άρθρο 23
1. Απαγορεύεται εις μετέχοντας οπωσδήποτε της διευθύνσεως της εταιρείας Συμβούλους ως και εις τους διευθυντάς αυτής να ενεργώσι *κατ' επάγγελμα* άνευ αδείας της γενικής
συνελεύσεως δι' ίδιον λογαριασμόν ή διά λογαριασμόν τρίτων πράξεις υπαγομένας εις τινα
εκ των επιδιωκομένων υπό της εταιρείας σκοπών και να μετέχωσιν ως ομόρρυθμοι εταίροι
εταιρειών, επιδιωκουσών τοιούτους σκοπούς. 2​
Η καινούρια (όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το νόμο 3604/2007), που δεν αναφέρει τον όρο _κατ' επάγγελμα_: 
Απαγορεύεται στους Συμβούλους που συμμετέχουν με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο στη διεύθυνση της εταιρείας, καθώς και στους διευθυντές αυτής, να ενεργούν, χωρίς άδεια της γενικής συνέλευσης για δικό τους λογαριασμό ή για λογαριασμό τρίτων, πράξεις που υπάγονται σε κάποιον από τους σκοπούς που επιδιώκει η εταιρεία και να μετέχουν ως ομόρρυθμοι εταίροι σε εταιρείες που επιδιώκουν τέτοιους σκοπούς.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Σε αυτό το συγκείμενο μια χαρά σωστό μου φαίνεται το professionally...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2011)

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι αυτό το κατ' επάγγελμα είναι ίδιο με αυτό που περιγράφεται στον Π.Κ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2011)

Το ότι δεν είναι ίδιο φαίνεται κτγμ από το ότι η φράση _κατ' επάγγελμα_ έχει εξαφανιστεί στο νόμο του 2007 (εκτός αν με ταπώσεις επειδή η φράση έχει εξαφανιστεί πια από παντού... ).


----------



## cougr (Sep 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε αυτό το συγκείμενο μια χαρά σωστό μου φαίνεται το professionally...



Συμφωνώ δόκτορα! Γι 'αυτό και είχα προτείνει κατ' αρχάς το _professionally_.

Συμφωνώ όμως ότι και η φράση_ for personal gain_ είναι όντως μία ενδεχομένως σωστή απόδοση του όρου _κατ' επάγγελμα_. Εξάλλου, για την λέξη _professionally_ υπάρχουν αρκετοί ορισμοί. Ένας εξ αυτών είναι και ο ακόλουθος: 

_undertaken or performed for gain _

Όμως άλλοτε αρμόζει το _professionally_ και άλλοτε το _for personal gain_. Όλα εξαρτώνται από το συγκείμενο.


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2011)

Άρχισα να αναθεωρώ αυτό το θέμα.
Μπορεί σε γενικές γραμμές, και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα να στοιχειοθετηθεί πιο εύκολα μια καταγγελία/κατηγορία εναντίον (ας πούμε) ενός διευθυντή,
άλλα στον τομέα του καταστατικού νόμου, ίσως έχει διατυπωθεί και επινοηθεί αυτό το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο έτσι ώστε να αφήνει π.χ. τους βουλευτές να διεξάγουν ελεύθερα και απρόσκοπτα τα καθημερινά τούς καθήκοντα ... δηλαδή προβλέπει (και τιμωρεί) μόνο αυτούς που εκμεταλλεύονται συστηματικά ( υνεχώς και προφανώς) το αξίωμά τους).
Για εύλογους λόγους, π.χ. ένας βουλευτής (μπορεί να τύχει) να επωφεληθεί (μαζί με το κοινό) από ένα νομοσχέδιο που ο ίδιος πρότεινε... άλλα αυτό το άρθρο προβλέπει σε περιπτώσεις που οι βουλευτές συνεχώς (και επανειλημμένα) κερδίζουν.

Άρχισα δηλαδή να συμφωνώ με τον nickel και την Palavra. 
i.e. It needs to be a *regular* activity for personal gain, or a *repetitive *abuse of public office.


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2011)

By the way, I've assumed (hopefully correctly) that oliver-twisted's original post specifically referred to the constitutional code of conduct provision as regards public office (το κατ'επάγγελμα ως αφορά το καταστατικό της Ελλάδας - που η *επανάληψη* παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο ) - as we also happened to discuss the abuse of office in regards to a board of company directors etc...
oliver -twisted can perhaps clarify, as I now feel there is a distinction - as I've explained in my previous post (just above).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2011)

pontios said:


> By the way, I've assumed (hopefully correctly) that oliver-twisted's original post specifically referred to the constitutional code of conduct provision as regards public office (το κατ'επάγγελμα ως αφορά το καταστατικό της Ελλάδας - που η *επανάληψη* παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο ) - as we also happened to discuss the abuse of office in regards to a board of company directors etc...
> oliver -twist can perhaps clarify, as I now feel there is a distinction - as I've explained in my previous post (just above).


Oliver Twisted specifically mentioned members of a Board of Directors. There was no reference to members of the Parliament, who are subject to specific, and very different, statutory requirements.



oliver_twisted said:


> Βλέπω στο Νομικό Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό, εκδόσεις Σάκκουλα, στο λήμμα "Έγκλημα αθροιστικό", σελ. 340-341, ότι
> 
> "_Ως κατ' επάγγελμα θεωρείται ότι δρα εκείνος που τελεί την πράξη με την πρόθεση να την επαναλάβει για να ποριστεί με τον τρόπο αυτό εισόδημα"_
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "καταστατικό της Ελλάδας"?


Anyway, on another note: I just spoke to a lawyer who specialises in common law and he said that the key to the whole thing is the repetitive action, i.e. even if we were to translate "κατ' επάγγελμα" as "professionally", this would still be inadequate, since said activities are presumably allowed if undertaken sporadically. So, he either prefers this to be translated as "*as a principal professional activity*", or "*repeatedly and for securing personal gain*".

Given that this term was eliminated in the modification of 2007, I think it was maybe a source of disagreement; the new wording of this article states that members of the B.o.D. need to have acquired the authorisation of the G.M. for undertaking any activity relevant to the Company object - therefore, any form of unauthorised competition is expressly prohibited.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2011)

Παλάβρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είσαι θησαυρός!


----------



## pontios (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Palavra ..for the clarification and taking the time to explain.
I thought oliver-twisted was also referring to public office where the constitutional code of conduct rule would apply and where
the burden of proof might be higher ( and require the proof of a systemic and *repetitive *abuse of public office).

I meant συνταγματικό νόμο by the way.,, not καταστατικό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know what a constitutional code of conduct is, and unfortunately Google didn't help much...  I don't think such a thing exists in Greece, though. However, Article 55 of the Greek Constitution provides which people cannot run for the office of a deputy unless they resign from their job first. Still, this is irrelevant with the original question; the original question refers to the standard, non-competition clause usually included in the Articles of Association of Greek Corporations (Ανώνυμες Εταιρείες), which regards members of the management of this type of companies.


----------



## cougr (Sep 24, 2011)

Μόλις τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι στην περίπτωση του εν λόγω άρθρου (23:2190/1920), ο όρος _κατ' επάγγελμα_ πρόκειται για την φράση _financial gain on a regular basis_.

Πρδγ: ........shall not engage in activities for_ financial gain on a regular basis_......for _personal_ benefit or that of third parties.............

Το _personal gain_ χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως σε κώδικες δεοντολογίας κτλ. αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι κάπως ασαφές εφόσον πέρα από το _εισόδημα_ και την _χρηματική αμοιβή_ εμπεριέχει και άλλες έννοιες.

Όσο για το _professionally_ και παρόμοια που είχα προτείνει, τα έχω βάλει στην άκρη προς το παρόν. Ίσως να χρησιμεύουν ως απόδοση του _κατ' επάγγελμα_ όμως σε άλλο πλαίσιο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2011)

Ωστόσο, νομίζω ότι σκοπός μιας τέτοιας ρήτρας είναι να απαγορευτεί κάθε μορφή προσωπικής ωφέλειας, ακόμα και εάν είναι σε είδος. Θέλω να πω, αν ένα μέλος ΔΣ μιας ΑΕ δουλεύει παράλληλα για μια άλλη εταιρεία χωρίς την πρότερη άδεια της δικής του, και η εταιρεία αυτή τον πληρώσει, ξερωγώ, δίνοντάς του ένα αυτοκίνητο, πάλι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


----------



## cougr (Sep 24, 2011)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω, ωστόσο η ορολογία του άρθρου δεν το διευκρινίζει.


----------

